# New Ride(s)! Tarmac SL4 Pro + Dolce Elite



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, after 8+ years of riding the same Allez Comp Double, it was time for an upgrade. I really had my eye on a Roubaix, but as we all know, you have to ride different bikes to find one that fits your preferences. 

The family and I were out shopping last weekend for something that might fit our 11yo as well something new for myself. We started with our little man and as luck would have it, they had one 44" Dolce up in the top display rack. (The only 44" in the store.) Fits the little guy quite well. We had some flats put on, adjusted the seat and set him off on the parking lot test. He's got other bikes he rides, but the complete ear to ear grin on his face after his first foray on a road bike was something I'll never forget. Put that bad-boy to the side and let's find Dad a ride!

For me, I really didn't have any plans to even ride the Tarmac as it was pretty well beyond what we had budgeted. So with that said, I took an '11 Roubaix Comp out for a spin first. Really nice bike as far as cutting out the road chatter. However, the 105 group set, the wheels (which felt like they took forever to spin up) and the fact that it felt like I was riding my mountain bike didn't inspire me at all. Way too upright position. Back on the shelf for you!

Next up was a Colnago CLX 2.0. Beautiful, dead sexy bike to say the least. Kind of an odd ride for me though. I really wanted to like it, but it seemed a little unbalanced in that the front was unbelievably stiff, while the rear felt nice and supple. (Similar to the Roubaix.) Bottom line though was it was too small despite being a 56". Back to shelf for you too!

Ok, what now? My wife leans over and says, "Hey, why haven't you taken this one out for a spin? It's a really BA looking bike and is your size." I told her I completely agreed but, um, check the price tag. "So what! Go try it out." Alrighty then! Had some flats put on, adjusted the seat a bit and took it out for a spin. "WOW!" I was really in a state of disbelief. So light, so stiff, so fast. I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but it really is a beast. Each pedal stroke equaled forward momentum and it just begs you to keep giving it more. (Unlike the old Allez, she'd torque and bend and flex all over the place.) Needless to say I was sold. Ok boys, let's put that one to the side for safe keeping!

We gathered a few other necessities, discussed pricing for few minutes, agreed on a very fair and favorable price for the entire package and walked out the door with two awesome, new bikes. Our fittings aren't for another week, but we're having a blast. The family that bikes together, stays together!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Ah... your son's cute!  (Don't tell him I said that. Tell him he's a bad a...!)

Two gorgeous bikes. Nice story. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope you and your son have plenty of fun rides in the future. I bike with my dad a few times a week and we have a great time whenever we ride. Enjoy!


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome bikes enjoy riding with each it other.


----------

